# [APK]FREEdi YOUTUBE DOWNLOADER(MP3/MP4/AAC)



## BigJoey010 (Mar 9, 2013)

Whats up guys,
First thing i want to say that i didnt develop this but i want to share it as i find it the most awesome app...
So this app is a  Free version of FREEdi YouTube Downloader which downloads YouTube videos as MP3/MP4/AAC
Heres the download link from the original website,go give it a try its amazing

http://slideme.org/application/freedi-youtube-downloader-0
OR
http://www.mediafire.com/?qifjlh38vjtn51e


----------



## _Variable (Mar 9, 2013)

Nice app, will try if i have time

___________________
Galaxy Tab 2 7.0 P3100
*Press Thanks if I helped you
PM me if you need help*
#########
DREAM HIGH, THE SKY IS THE LIMIT!
#########


----------



## Zeuscluts (Mar 12, 2013)

BigJoey010 said:


> Whats up guys,
> First thing i want to say that i didnt develop this but i want to share it as i find it the most awesome app...
> So this app is a  Free version of FREEdi YouTube Downloader which downloads YouTube videos as MP3/MP4/AAC
> Heres the download link from the original website,go give it a try its amazing
> ...

Click to collapse



Will try. 

Hit Hit *THANKS!!! * If And Only If I Helped You


----------



## psycho1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Tried to install but says  parsing problem ? 

sent from seti alpha 6


----------



## grmcrkrs (Apr 24, 2014)

Downloaded, installed, had ads and did download and convert a "song". But the song is not playable or corrupt


----------



## eddyhall (Jun 23, 2014)

grmcrkrs said:


> Downloaded, installed, had ads and did download and convert a "song". But the song is not playable or corrupt

Click to collapse



Try mobogenie, you can download HD videos from YouTube. 

Sent from my SCH-R970C using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DemoCloud (Jun 23, 2014)

Cool. Ill have to try it out. Thanks

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:47 PM ----------

Works pretty well. I like it. Thanks agqjn


----------



## memetscc (Nov 12, 2014)

Link down. Pls update. Thanks


----------

